# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Studienbeginn um die 30 - hat es jemand bereut?

## scarlatti

Hallo ihr Lieben,

bin derzeit 28 und knnte mit 29 mit dem MedStudium beginnen (Wartesemester sind gengend vorhanden).

Die Grnde warum ich Medizin studieren mchte sind im Wesentlichen folgende: ich glaube einfach, dass der Arztberuf zu mir passen wrde, und mir liegt, ich habe groes Interesse an medizinischen Zusammenhngen, ich arbeite auch gerne "handwerklich", ich mchte einen erfllenden und abwechslungsreichen Beruf, und last but not least, ich mchte etwas an meiner derzeitigen beruflichen Situation ndern, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann den Beruf bis ich alt und grau bin zu machen, und Medizin wre mein Traum.

So weit so gut.

Nun mache ich mir natrlich schon groe Gedanken, ob ich das Projekt Medizinstudium noch in Angriff nehmen soll, da ich mich in den nchsten 6 Jahren finanziell schon sehr einschrnken, und wieder auf Studentenniveau leben msste. Auerdem sind auch Kinder ein Thema, ich hab zwar aktuell noch berhaupt keinen Kinderwunsch, aber irgendwann mchte ich schon Kinder, und als Frau hat man ja leider auch nicht ewig dafr Zeit. Ich habe gehrt, dass auch einige whrend der Klinik Kinder bekommen, es geht mir eher darum, wie man Kinder mit der stressigen Assistenzarztzeit verbindet, das stell ich mir mit den ganzen Diensten doch schwierig vor :-/

Auerdem mache ich mir doch wegen des Alters ein bisschen Sorgen: wird man denn als 35-jhriger Berufsanfnger in der Klinik akzeptiert? Glaubt ihr, dass das Alter ein Hindernis bei der Stellensuche ist?

Wie der Titel schon sagt, wrde ich mich freuen, wenn mir anderen Studenten bzw. Absolventen, die auch ungefhr in meinem Alter angefangen haben, berichten knnten, ob sie es bereut haben, das Studium noch zu machen, oder ob sie 100% happy waren, es gewagt zu haben.

Viele Gre

----------


## Arrhythmie

Habe als Zweitstudentin mit 27 angefangen. Bin in Regelstudienzeit und nun in der Klinik angekommen. Jetzt wird es gerade richtig super. Endlich Patienten. Endlich das Gefhl, dass man eine der Hrden gemeistert hat (Physikum). Bock hatte ich schon immer, aber jetzt bin ich vollkommen entzndet. Es wird auch nicht weniger stressig nun mit Dr. Arbeit und Nebenjob aber ich war mir noch nie im Leben so sicher dass ich etwas wie das so unbedingt will. 

Ich habe meine Entscheidung trotz etlicher Trnen in der Vorklinik & trotz Widerstand der von Leuten ausging auf deren Rat ich etwas gebe, nie bereut. Rckblickend kann ich sagen: Einerseits bld dass ich nicht direkt damals nach dem Abi begonnen habe (htte ich machen knnen) andererseits -die Zeit kann keiner zurckdrehen- ich bin mit dem Verlauf jetzt auch sehr zufrieden. Das Ruder noch mal gut rumgerissen knnte man sagen.

Was es trotz aller Euphorie zu bedenken gibt:

- Finanzierung
- Familienplanung

Dazu kann man, ohne Dich zu kennen, wenig sagen. Das hngt sehr von der individuellen Lebensplanung ab, von organisatorischen Elementen, ob Du einen Partner im Rcken hast, der voll hinter Dir und Deinen Entscheidungen steht. Das kann man hier nicht gut beurteilen.
Das geht schon, hngt aber eben von oben genanntem ab.

----------


## scarlatti

danke fr deine Antwort!

Also Finanzierung wrde irgendwie klappen, habe ein bisschen was gespart und knnte in meinem jetzigen Job Teilzeit mit relativ freier Zeiteinteilung weiterarbeiten. Msste mich natrlich schon wieder sehr einschrnken, aber ich denke ich kme gut damit zurecht, da ich generell ein sparsamer Mensch bin.

Zum Thema Familienplanung: nun ja, Partner gibt es seit kurzem nicht mehr  :hmmm...: , also ist das Thema grad nicht wirklich akut  :hmmm...:  Aber auch wenn man mit 35 fertig ist, kann man noch Kinder bekommen, ich gebe nicht viel auf die Panikmache al mit 35 ist Schluss mit Schwangerwerden, Risikoschwangerschaften blabla... kenne genug Beispiele, die zwischen 35 und 40 schwanger wurden... sicher kann man sich nicht ewig Zeit lassen, aber mit 35-38 ist das mM nach noch kein Problem.

Arrythmie: was sagst du zum Thema Jobeinstieg mit Mitte 30? Wie wird man da akzeptiert? Glaubst du dass es ein Nachteil bei der Stellensuche ist?

----------


## Matzexc1

Hallo, gab mit 27 angefangen und werde 35 sein wenn ich fertig bin. Ich habe es nie bereut. Die Familienplanung kann man auch im Studium schon anfangen und fr die finanzielle Seite gibt es Lsungen. Genaueres kann ich gerne per PN schicken

Ich glaube nicht das du einen Nachteil bei der Stellen suche haben wirst. Die Patienten werden dich eher akzeptieren und du hast schon Erfahrung im Beruf

----------


## scarlatti

hey vielen dank auch fr deine antwort! ja wrde mich freuen, wenn du mir Nheres per Pn schicken knntest  :Smilie:

----------


## AnicaB

Viel Glck Brina2103. Ich kenne einige, die trotz Kinder das Studium sehr gut bisher durchziehen.

----------


## 24

Jetzt ist die erste Zeit, die mir wirklich Probleme bereitet. Die Uni luft normal (wenn auch digital), aber die regulre  Kinderbetreuung liegt noch brach. Wenn sich das nicht bald ndert, wird das nichts mit dem Physikum im Sommer.

----------


## HawaiiSchnitzel

Wie habt ihr Euren Lebensunterhalt finanziert bzw wie finanziert ihr diesen? Ich bin 37, verdiene aktuell gut und frage mich, wie ich das alles, falls ich 6 Jahre studiere, hinbekommen soll. Es gibt kein Bafg, keinen Partner der einen durchfttert, die Mieten hier sind teuer, keine Eltern, die einem bei dieser Idee finanziell untersttzen knnten, kein Erbe usw. Von 5300€ Brutto auf nahezu Null fallen. Das ist hart. 
Und man muss ja in dem Alter auch die Krankenversicherung bezahlen.

Ich finde da keine vernnftige Lsung fr mich. Es nutzt mir auch nichts zu sagen, dann arbeite ich halt nur an 2 von 5 Tagen die Woche, wenn ich noch gar nicht einschtzen kann, ob der Workload des Lernens das berhaupt zulsst. 

Htte ich dick Geld auf dem Konto liegen, htte ich mich schon letztes Jahr eingeschrieben. Der Wunsch existiert schon lnger (2005/2008) und kam zwischenzeitlich immer wieder hoch. Aber in den letzten 2 Jahren so enorm, dass es mich schon fast unglcklich und traurig macht.

Im TMS msste ich brigens eine Punktlandung hinlegen. Die Wartesemester werden ja 2022 vollstndig ignoriert. Aber selbst dann wei ich nicht mal, ob ich einen Platz bekme (Abi 2.7). Falls es klappen wrde, dann ja auch recht ad hoc. Zwischen Zulassung und Beginn des Studiums gibts kaum Zeit sich darum zu kmmern, sein Lebensstandard auf nahezu Null runter zu fahren, sich um den Job zu kmmern bzw wie es da weitergehen wrde usw. Diese vielen unbekannten Variablen plus das Finanzielle machen mich nervs 

Klar man kann immer sagen, man soll das machen was man will, seine Trume erfllen, aber irgendwie - so sehe ich das - sollte diese Idee auch irgendeinen Unterbau haben, der zumindest halbwegs durchdacht und minimal abgesichert ist, bevor man sich in den Ruin manvriert, der vllt absehbar war.

----------


## ][truba][

(Studien)Kredit und jetzt noch mglichst viel sparen.

----------


## nie

Und irgendwie nebenbei Arbeiten. Wenn es muss, geht es halt auch irgendwie.

----------


## crossie

Ich hab mit 31 in praktisch hnlicher Konstellation angefangen zu studieren. Studienkredit in maximaler Hhe und Studentenjob zustzlich zum "angepassten" Lebenswandel haben gut funktioniert. Das einzige ist eben die sptere Rckzahlung des Kredites, das tut mir jeden Monat ein bisschen weh.

----------


## piandorable

Ich habe mit 28 angefangen. Ich habe vorher ein Jahr gearbeitet und gespart (mit weit unter 50k) und lebe seitdem von Erspartem + Nebenjob(s) + Partner, der allerdings nicht genug fr beide verdient weil Teilzeit. ber kurz oder lang (bin aktuell 3. Semester) wird noch ein Studienkredit dazukommen und Bewerbung auf Deutschlandstipendium luft noch. Bereut habe ich es noch nicht, das Studium an sich macht mir schon Spa, was allerdings manchmal negative Gefhle auslst sind die Freund*innen, die jetzt richtig ins Erwachsenenleben starten, gutes Geld verdienen, Huser kaufen und Kinder kriegen. Letzteres wird bei mir bis nach dem Studium warten mssen, da nur eine Adoption in Frage kommt, also nix da whrend Kliniksemester (Freud und Leid der Homosexuellen :P).

Es kommt also logischerweise nicht ohne Opfer aus, was mir aber vorher schon bewusst war. Aus ganz persnlicher Sicht halte ich mich allerdings auch erst jetzt fr das Studium geeignet. Vor fnf Jahren oder direkt nach dem Abi wre ich hilflos untergegangen.

----------

